# Ugh...



## lilweirdo (Oct 22, 2018)

Hey, I can't say I'm happy to be here, but thanks to any who read this!

My marriage is in deep doodie. If I'm flippant, it's just defense mechanism.

I'm 39, unemployed, living in the Chicago burbs in a cramped apartment with two cat-children and a husband. I'm semi-estranged from my family and have difficulty making friends.

I'm in therapy, he's in therapy, we're in therapy together. I'm pretty sick of all the therapy, frankly. Maybe I just need someone like y'all to give it to me straight?

Thx!!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Why are you in therapy?

If I had to live in Chicago [proper] I would need therapy also.
I would also invest in some bullet proof protective clothing.



There, I gave it to you straight.
Note: I live near a big city with high crime also.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Start by getting a job. Few things are harder on your self-esteem than being unemployed.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome! I hope you find some help here, but it won't replace actual therapy. Although we are a helpful bunch, we are a bunch of individuals with our own opinions on how to tackle problems. It's like having too many cooks in the kitchen. But it still can be very helpful to have another sounding board to work through your issues.

With that being said, it does sound like you need to work on yourself for this to get better. I don't get the sense that this is a marriage problem exactly. It sounds like your personality may be more independent and you might be somewhat emotionally detached. Can you share more about your relationship with your family and why you have trouble making friends? When you think about having friends, is it more for the companion aspect of having someone to do things with? Or is it because your heart feels empty without having people in your life?


----------

